# Charter form Freeport



## snapper13 (Aug 24, 2007)

Charter trip on Saturday out of Freeport. Room for one person. Pm if interested


----------



## mecauca (Apr 5, 2013)

Where and how far would you go?


----------



## jbuchanan (Mar 12, 2015)

*Interested as well*

Is the spot still open?


----------



## snapper13 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Charter*

Spot filled thanks for the interest


----------

